# 4StrongPaws



## Starree (Feb 14, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I will be getting my new puppy in a few weeks and I'm sorting out all the things I'll need for her. The breeder is using a new food brand called 4strongpaws that is based in Ontario. I like the idea of supporting a Canadian company and they include free shipping with your order. Since it is such a new brand I can't find much information or reviews on the Internet. My question to you all is wether you have any experience or comments on this dog food?


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I ordered a bag of this food but it wasn't specifically for puppies so I transitioned her to something else. This was the end of December, but I believe they offer puppy food now. I too couldn't find any ratings at all for this food so I'll keep feeding what I have her on now.


----------

